# Ablecom NAS Chasis (8-bays)



## gofer_touch (Oct 12, 2015)

Has anyone seen this out in the wild yet?

http://www.taiwantrade.com.tw/EP/ablecom/products-detail/en_US/962648/8Bays_Tower_Chassis/

Apparently it is based on the 4-bay version currently in use by iXsystems for their FreeNAS Mini.

http://www.ablecom.com/product/?recordId=307&fPath=13

If so this should be a really nice solid case and the fact that it can fit up to 8 3.5" drives is icing on the cake.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice. I'd consider purchasing one of those depending on the internals design/quality for home storage. Maybe hit up iXsystems and see if they can get a hold of some. I searched a bit and couldn't find anything on the Internet.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 13, 2015)

Look like Supermicro using their 4 bay model - http://www.supermicro.nl/products/chassis/tower/721/SC721TQ-250B.cfm


----------

